# Manual push reel



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm new to the whole reel mower idea, but am very intrigued by it. I'm wanting to get my bermuda lawn down closer to 1" (it's currently at about 2.5" which is way longer than I want it to be). I'm planning to scalp as low as I can in the spring and keep it shorter next year.

My wife already thinks I'm way too obsessed with the yard and there's no way spending $500 or more on a decent used gas-powered reel mower would fly right now. I'm curious if anyone has any experience with manual push reels and what I could realistically expect out of one if I wanted to maintain the lawn around 1". I've seen a few used ones around me for under $100 and thought it might be worth giving one a shot and just seeing how well they work. Any particular ones that you've tried and did or didn't like?

My front lawn is about 3k and the back lawn is also about 3k for about 6k total sq ft of lawn. I feel like it is all pretty smooth, but I'm sure once I get it down shorter all of the little bumps and imperfections will be more evident.

I just found this forum a few days ago...can't believe I haven't seen it before now! Seems like a really great community of folks and I'm looking forward to learning from everyone.

Thanks!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'll say that I have used a push reel this season to get my back yard into shape, and it's worked like a charm. It's not hard work, just work. It's nice to see the clippings flying off when I mow, and it's really nice not to have to worry about gas, a lot of noise, and the quality of cut is great. I'll link to my post in my renovation thread that has a few pics, and show you what my success has been. Remove the weed pressure + fert + mow mow mow = a good looking stand of turf.

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=758&start=20#p19970


----------



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks, Colonel! Great post. Looking forward to seeing your updates as you continue your lawn reno. How short are you cutting with that Scott's reel?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm sorry to break it to ya but If you are truely obsessed with your lawn, you'll be shopping for a motorized reel. I'm telling you from experience lol. Manual reels work but once the turf thickens up in the summer, the cuality of cut declines due to "washboarding". Also, if your wanting to maintain below 1", I believe a motorized mower is the only way. 1"-2" high, you might be ok. If you do some shopping, you might be able to find a good deal on a motorized unit.
How much are you mowing?


----------



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> I'm sorry to break it to ya but If you are truely obsessed with your lawn, you'll be shopping for a motorized reel. I'm telling you from experience lol. Manual reels work but once the turf thickens up in the summer, the cuality of cut declines due to "washboarding". Also, if your wanting to maintain below 1", I believe a motorized mower is the only way. 1"-2" high, you might be ok. If you do some shopping, you might be able to find a good deal on a motorized unit.
> How much are you mowing?


That's kind of what I was afraid of. I only have about 6000 sq ft total. 3k in front and 3k in back.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

WarEagle26 said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry to break it to ya but If you are truely obsessed with your lawn, you'll be shopping for a motorized reel. I'm telling you from experience lol. Manual reels work but once the turf thickens up in the summer, the cuality of cut declines due to "washboarding". Also, if your wanting to maintain below 1", I believe a motorized mower is the only way. 1"-2" high, you might be ok. If you do some shopping, you might be able to find a good deal on a motorized unit.
> ...


Iriasj brings up a good point. Depending on the thickness of your turf, how low you're wanting to cut, and how level your ground is, you might be better off with a motorized reel. As for me, I'm cutting my back yard at 1 1/4", and the front got it's first mow at 2".


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

You will be your own judge on the manual reel and time will tell. it's a great exercise but I think that eventually you will want to up your game. Keep us updated on your experience with a manual reel, there aren't many on here using one. Good luck!


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey WarEagle, I live just South of you in Cullman and actually work in Madison. I've been using a Fiskars 18" StaySharp all summer long and the cut is much better than my rotary. However, I haven't been able to cut below 2.5" as when I set it to 2" (the next lower setting) it bogs down immediately, even with a downhill brisk start. The grass is just too thick. It might be able to do it if I verticut or dethatched, but have decided to get a Tru-Cut instead, gradually lower the HOC to maybe 1" and verticut in the spring before laying down a pre-e. Or at least thats the plan until someone here tells me its a bad idea! Also, if your lawn has any slope to it at all the push reel is a PITA as well. I'm hoping getting some motorized help will ease that pain!


----------



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks, gatormac. I grew up in Cullman and still have some family that live there. All the feedback I'm getting is making me realize that a manual reel just isn't going to cut it (pun intended) if I'm wanting to maintain my Bermuda at around 1". Im thinking that maybe my first step needs to be to wait until next season and then bring some sand in to smooth everything really well. That way at least I can keep using my rotary mower down to 1.5" or so without scalping anything. Maybe I can be saving up between now and then and have enough for a decent reel.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

WarEagle26 said:


> Thanks, gatormac. I grew up in Cullman and still have some family that live there. All the feedback I'm getting is making me realize that a manual reel just isn't going to cut it (pun intended) if I'm wanting to maintain my Bermuda at around 1". Im thinking that maybe my first step needs to be to wait until next season and then bring some sand in to smooth everything really well. That way at least I can keep using my rotary mower down to 1.5" or so without scalping anything. Maybe I can be saving up between now and then and have enough for a decent reel.


Once I get my TC delivered and running, if you ever want to see for yourself you can drive down here and take the Fiskars for a weekend :thumbup:


----------



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks, Gatormac!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Despite complaints, the Fiskars is a good, well built product, and it cuts reasonably well down the the third lowest setting.

The lowest setting is not usable. The clip rate of the reel cannot keep up, and it leaves a washboard cut.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

I maintain 5500 sq ft of Common and Tifway 419 with a manual reel mower. I started this year with a Fiskar's Stay Sharp. I was cutting the common at 1.5" and the Tifway at 1". For fert I was using Miloganite mostly, with some Proscape on occasion. The grass responded well to the type of cut and fert applications. Unfortunately I think I found the limit of the Fiskars. With the thickness of the Bermuda and the cut rate of the Fiskars I was getting the wavy look. I bought a used Mclane 10 blade Greens mower off Craigslist. It is heavier, has a roller in the front, and because of the number of blades the cut rate is better. I now maintain both grass types at 1". 1" is also the maximum height of the green's mower, but it works for me. I will tell you, it is a workout in the summer heat, but I think it is worth it.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I used an American 7-blade last year and can tell you that at 1.5" or thereabouts is almost not doable in the summer when it gets nice and thick. I ultimately had to go back to the rotary until I took the plunge and got a gas reel.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey everyone 1st post here, Just wanted to chime in on the manuel. I have two. The 1st is the same Scott's 5 blade that is posted, I've had it for 3 yrs now. I maintain mine at .5 to 5/8. Last yr I tried the seven blade Amer. but like Jericho, I was thinking more blades the smother the turf. motorized yes, manual no. I'm still using the scott's it's a better cut than a rotory but you get the washboard. Every yr. I want to go motorized but I have some tight turns and yard is really small 1k. You will get lots of people staring but you will get use to it. Other on here will reconmend how you scalp but I'll just say have lots of heavy duty trash bags. Oh sorry for the long post guys. My Honda HR214 is going on 30yrs old and it's on it's last leg, so show yr. wife the price of a new Honda vs a used Greens mower or a trucut mower.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I'd vote to wait and get a gas reel mower. I started this summer using a fiskars. It does mow pretty well, but as stated above IT WILL leave a washboard appearance. I mowed mine almost daily on the lowest setting and it looked pretty darn good. But after 6 weeks, I was tired of it and wanted a greens mower. Ended up selling the fishers and getting a greensmaster. Steeper learning curve but it's awesome. Lots of people on here have residential type reel mowers (tru-cut, Mclane, etc.) and their yards look just as good (if not better) than mine.


----------



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

I couldn't help myself. Another TLF member in my area gave me a good deal on a Toro Greensmaster 1000 so I went ahead and took the leap into the world of reels.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

WarEagle26 said:


> I couldn't help myself. Another TLF member in my area gave me a good deal on a Toro Greensmaster 1000 so I went ahead and took the leap into the world of reels.


Awesome! Get it out there and let us know how it does :thumbup:

Let us know what your wife thinks :lol:


----------

